# An American Practicing MA in the PI?



## mcjon77 (Jan 18, 2006)

Hi all,

I was wondering how one would go about finding Modern Arnis Training in the Phillipines as an American.  I might be in a postion next year where I have the oportunity to spend a few weeks/months in Manila and was wondering how difficult it would be to find training there.  Right now there is only a 5-10% chance of this happening, but the answer would help determine which country I spend those weeks/months.  Any info would be greatly appreciated.

Jon


----------



## arnisador (Jan 18, 2006)

You might look here:
http://www.imafp.com/

Also ask on Eskrima Digest and FMATalk.com.


----------

